# Misquito Lagoon report 12/17/06



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

cool I need to get salty soon.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice job Ron. Me and Tojo found them to be pretty spooky today too. They just didn't seem to want to eat.
Any word on the bait of choice for you today?


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Bait of the day was Gulp 3" shrimp in natural and new penny. The perfect cast was the deal, all fish picked up a motionless bait on the bottom none would chase except of course the trout. New 7'6" St. Croix rod and Diawa reel outfit cast outstanding, made hitting the long cast much easier. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Santa is bringing me a new Plueger for Christmas. Might look pretty good
on a St. Croix. I can only afford to fondle them at Bass Pro unfortunately. The only
fish I caught today had my Gulp jerk bait so deep I didn't think I woukd get it back.
Good thing I've played a little "doctor" along the way. Keep up the good catches.


----------

